# Chocolate storage



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Has anyone vacuum packed chocolate for long term storage? We don't eat a lot of sweets - mainly just fruit cobblers or berry muffins with the occasional ice cream treat. But we do like chocolate. So I'd like to get some large bars and vacuum pack them. I know they'd have to be kept in a cool place, but do they stay edible for a long time when they're vac-packed? If they get that white oxidation on the outside, are they still edible? Or does the fat in it go rancid after a while?


----------



## baldylocks (Aug 15, 2007)

Chocolate is still edible with the white oxidation but I think there must be some point where chocolate "crosses over to the other side". I am not sure what signals that point though


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

The white stuff on the outside is called bloom and is harmless other than making it look bad.

Cocoa fat is highly resistant to rancidity so it can last a long time, but as you noted it's sensitive to heat as well as light. The cooler the better in the dark. 

I keep all of my chocolate vac-sealed - chips, squares, cocoa powder, M&Ms, and so on. It'll keep for years that way if you can keep it a little cool.

.....Alan.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks Baldy and Alan! I'm assuming that the darker chocolates store better and longer than the milk chocolates like Hershey bars and chips? I've got baker's chocolate in my kitchen but haven't ever given much thought to sealing it. Some of it is a couple years old and still melts nicely. But I'm now thinking of future "comfort foods" and dark chocolate is my first choice.


----------



## RoseGarden (Jun 5, 2005)

I"ve never given thought to storing chocolate bars or chips, but it's a good idea. I would think that it would store ok for at least a couple of years. I've used choco chips that were a year + old, and they were fine. 

I store Hershey's or Saco brand cocoa powder in my long term storage. I DO know it will last 3+ years in storage when kept cool/dark/dry.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

I buy cocoa in 5 lb bags - lasts for years. I could never store chocolate bars unless my dh hid them! :shrug:


----------



## baldylocks (Aug 15, 2007)

Bonnie L said:


> I buy cocoa in 5 lb bags - lasts for years. I could never store chocolate bars unless my dh hid them! :shrug:


That's our problem. It's funny becuase my wife and I "secretly" hit the stores pretty regularly. One of us usually notes when it is time to restock, "somehow, we need more chocolate again!" I think that is excatly the reason why we always keep it around though. Would life be worth living without chocolate? It's up in the air for us...


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

A subject near & dear to my heart! The thought of a future without chocolate just seems so dim & dreary to me. I've recently vac sealed both dark chocolate bars and powdered cocoa. Thanks for the input from the experts, and looking hopefully towards a future that includes chocolate.

NeHi


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Gaw! I need to store some chocolate, and put in soem jelly beans to keep it company!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

You all made me laugh....yes, I'd hate to think of life without chocolate!

Except for baking and hot chocolate, how do you use your cocoa powder?

I've been so focused on the staples that I didn't give a lot of thought to comfort foods. I might just order some bulk stuff that would be mood-brightening in a SHTF scenario - jelly beans, sour things like Spree candy, Starburst, malt balls, etc. And the dark chocolate, which is MINE, ALL MINE!


----------



## baldylocks (Aug 15, 2007)

Mom_of_Four said:


> Except for baking and hot chocolate, how do you use your cocoa powder?
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

We use cocoa powder mostly for brownies and fudge but if you look on the container there are always good recipes for baking or candy making or frosting.

We also make our own hot chocolate mix, with cocoa, sugar, and powdered milk (recipe is on the carnation powdered milk container).


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

OMG.
Prepare to spend some time.
http://www.hersheys.com/recipes/recipes/search-results.asp?product_ID=19


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

"storing chocolate"???? Boy that's a good one! I assume you're talking about long term storage, instead of the several day type? Chocolate around females.... you must have a special safe for it...

seriously... I do store a couple pounds of cocoa powder...


----------



## Quiver0f10 (Jun 17, 2003)

I just bought some choc chips today and hid them in my freezer so the kids don't find them. Too funny to see this thread :baby04:


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

I got my chocolate chip stash from the after Christmas sales. You can get it half price YA


----------



## ailsaek (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm working on my stores of cocoa powder and baking chocolate. No way would I try to stockpile eating chocolate. I know me too well.

Store what you eat, eat what you store - and I make chocolate cake or brownies a couple of times a month, so I store cocoa.

Hmm, some of those mint Three Musketeers bars in a locked box in the freezer that I don't have a key to? I'll have to discuss that with DH....


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

"Hmm, some of those mint Three Musketeers bars in a locked box in the freezer that I don't have a key to? I'll have to discuss that with DH...."


I could do that too, if I had a lock pick kit or a roto zip or even a big hammer to whack that box open.....


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

I store plenty of cocoa, too. Does anyone know how to make milk chocolate that tastes like store-bought?


Kmac15 said:


> I got my chocolate chip stash from the after Christmas sales. You can get it half price YA


That's when I get it.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I bought 7 bars of 70% cocoa chocolate bars today at my Bi-Lo. They were on sale 2/$4, so I got them. They're currently sealed in two vac bags, safely put away where kids can't find them.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

Mom_of_Four said:


> I bought 7 bars of 70% cocoa chocolate bars today at my Bi-Lo. They were on sale 2/$4, so I got them. They're currently sealed in two vac bags, safely put away where kids can't find them.


But Mom_of_Four knows where they are.


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

texican said:


> "storing chocolate"???? Boy that's a good one! I assume you're talking about long term storage, instead of the several day type? Chocolate around females.... you must have a special safe for it...
> 
> seriously... I do store a couple pounds of cocoa powder...


Actually, my husband eats WAAAY more chocolate than I do!

Kitty


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Good question. I just ordered a 10# bag of chocolate chips. I'm thinking vac seal and freeze, hidden behind something nobody likes. 



Even chocolate chips disappear around here. We also need to stock up on some treat items. Chocolate is a great place to start. Maybe I'll make some toffee. Oh yes, two weeks from now, if the garden is all planted, I'm going to sneak in a toffee-making day.

Seriously, I have to hide all the cookies and candy around here. If anyone knows they exist, they're gone before I look for them again. (husband always points the finger at everybody else - deny, deny, deny, lol)


----------



## ailsaek (Feb 7, 2007)

I've got plenty of chocolate stored on my hips.


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

Our old neighbors gave us a 5 gallon bucket of chocolate that they had stored for Y2K. It had bloom on the few whole pieces left. Granted it was in the top of their storage garage so it got hot...But still very usable! Almost like cocoa powder.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

ladycat said:


> But Mom_of_Four knows where they are.


Yes, they're right behind the cans of collard greens....completely safe from small prying eyes. Especially since the kids think there's a ghost in our storage area. 

I'm going to hit the Walmart soon, to get some of the other sweets our kids like, and store those safely away too - maybe behind the dehydrated broccoli.


----------

